
Show HN: Simple command line shortcuts - rchrd2
https://github.com/rchrd2/shortcut
======
rchrd2
Introducing `shortcut`, a command line utility published on NPM.

Shortcut makes it easy to remember commonly-used commands. You can add a
shortcut with `shortcut add $name $command`. For example `shortcut add hello
echo Hello!` `shortcut hello`.

Learn more at
[https://github.com/rchrd2/shortcut](https://github.com/rchrd2/shortcut), or
install it with `npm install -g shortcut-cli`.

------
013
`shortcut run diskspace` seems a lot longer than `du -hs`

Why use this over `alias`?

